# The Big Return...



## Tugboat (Jul 17, 2006)

After all the hype he looked pretty good out there tonight. Did a bit of work, stayed out of trouble, never looked like getting dropped and caught up with friends.

Some of my photos here... https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157612656487277/


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Just something ramdom: I like the new Columbia team kit


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm digging Lance black bike. I'm not a Trek fan, but the bike looks really good.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

*Thanks for sharing!!!!*

Strange to see George and Lance in different jersey.


----------



## jtw1n (Sep 20, 2008)

The Columbia kit reminds me of the yellow body armor kit that rock racing had.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

WAZCO said:


> Strange to see George and Lance in different jersey.


Strange to see Armstrong in an Astana jersey!


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

Einstruzende said:


> Strange to see Armstrong in an Astana jersey!


Yes, it is. 

Now, where are the WC stripes for his sleeve cuff?


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

roadie92 said:


> Just something ramdom: I like the new Columbia team kit


ewwww, the whole retarded fake abs deal is UGLY...and the white and yellow? blegh.

to each his own.

Chad


----------



## Tugboat (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey said in a press conference that Astana is simply US Postal/Discovery. Same people just different jersey and sponsors.


----------



## Kris Flatlander (Sep 9, 2006)

The Moontrane said:


> Yes, it is.
> 
> Now, where are the WC stripes for his sleeve cuff?


Armstrong hasn't worn his WC stripes since midway through his tenure at Postal. I believe the reasoning behind it was to show that the team was all on the same level or something.


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

He looks thick. Not unhealthy, but thick.

Note: Some of us would need the fake abs, but those Columbia unis hurt the eyes. White is OK, yellow is OK, black is OK, but those are so busy with all three colors.

Armstrong had a good first run.


----------



## harprider (Jul 16, 2008)

Armstrong looked good. The rest of the race should be interesting. As far as the columbia kit goes anything is better than the ugliest kit in the peloton that they had last year.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Magsdad said:


> He looks thick. Not unhealthy, but thick.


I think he looks relatively thin. There were many years in the Tour run where early in the season I thought he looked big. I'd say he's lighter and maybe more muscular than most years.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Tugboat said:


> Hey said in a press conference that Astana is simply US Postal/Discovery. Same people just different jersey and sponsors.


That picture demonstrates otherwise, considering George was an integral part of USPS/Disco.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

roadie92 said:


> Just something ramdom: I like the new Columbia team kit


I swear performancebike sold those as jerseys you could screen with your own team a few years ago.


----------



## Spin42 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Position*

Lance doesn't look as limber as George. George's position on the bike looks more flat and racy, Lance's position looks like the guys I ride with on Saturdays.


----------



## Tugboat (Jul 17, 2006)

Lance climbed pretty strongly on Stage 1 today. He was one of a few riders trying to stretch the legs of the peloton going up the steep first KOM climb chasing a 2 rider break 7 mins up the road.

After the stage he was mobbed by fans, media and the Aussie Prime Minister!!


----------



## Tugboat (Jul 17, 2006)

Updated photos from stage 1 here... http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157612656487277/


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (May 8, 2007)

Dwayne Barry said:


> I think he looks relatively thin. There were many years in the Tour run where early in the season I thought he looked big. I'd say he's lighter and maybe more muscular than most years.


According to his manager, he put on upper body muscle as he was working out in the gym until August when he decided to come back. "I would say he still has three to four kilos to lose."


----------



## Nazz44 (Jun 26, 2003)

George chatting with Jens Voight? I thought Jens retired...I don't know maybe it was someone else.


----------



## jsellers (Feb 14, 2008)

Spin42 said:


> Lance doesn't look as limber as George. George's position on the bike looks more flat and racy, Lance's position looks like the guys I ride with on Saturdays.


Lance is on the tops and not all the way on the hoods like George.


----------



## Tugboat (Jul 17, 2006)

Nazz44 said:


> George chatting with Jens Voight? I thought Jens retired...I don't know maybe it was someone else.


I don't know who Jens Voight is... related to John maybe? Certainly Jens Voigt hasn't retired. He is riding for Team Saxo-Bank in the Tour Down Under now and had the quote of the week with "I like riding tempo. It's easy... just plain, honest suffering".


----------



## Tugboat (Jul 17, 2006)

I've updated my flickr page with photos from today's stage 3. https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157612656487277/

It was good to see Lance go on the attack today although he suffered a bit on the second classified climb and struggled to maintain contact with the peloton.


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

i've got to say that that black shoe and sock combo is looking very dorky.


----------



## Miiles (Oct 25, 2008)

He is definitely back. I loved that show in the TDU.


----------



## funktekk (Jul 29, 2006)

pacificaslim said:


> i've got to say that that black shoe and sock combo is looking very dorky.


Someone has got to get him in some white shoes and sock ASAP


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Someone has got to get him in some white shoes and sock ASAP


Nah, I love it. Get him a Camelbak and he's good to go. :wink5:


----------



## Trevor! (Feb 28, 2004)

roadie92 said:


> Just something ramdom: I like the new Columbia team kit


Same.


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

It was really good to see LA + Hincapie chatting like schoolgirls again. That kinda stuff warms the heart. I'd love to see hincapie smoke him while letting LA know that he's doing it. That or anything else that would leave a friendly but very competitive feeling in the history books.


----------

